# Άλλες Ειδικότητες > Ηλεκτρολογικά >  Γραμμή από πίνακα.

## Rataplan

Για σας.Εχω στον πίνακα μια ασφάλεια 20Α που περισσεύει .Θελω να τραβήξω γραμμή με και να τροφοδοτησω ένα κλιματιστικό 24 (δεν είναι inverter) και την αντίσταση του ηλιακού θερμοσίφωνα(μάλλον 4000w) .Δεν θα δουλεύουν και τα δύο μαζί ταυτόχρονα (γιατί σίγουρα είναι αδύνατο να σηκώσουν όλο το φορτίο ).Μπορείτε σας παρακαλώ πως μπορεί να γίνει

----------


## nyannaco

Ο σωστός τρόπος είναι μία ξεχωριστή ασφάλεια για το καθένα. Δεν είναι ακριβές, γιατί να κάνεις αυθαιρεσία;
Σημείωσε δε ότι ο ηλιακός εκτός από ασφάλεια θέλει και διακόπτη διπολικό, που να κόβει και τον ουδέτερο, ή διπολικό μοκροαυτόματο (ασφάλεια) χωρίς διακόπτη.
Τέλος, για να κάνεις αυτή την ερώτηση, χωρίς πρόθεση να σε μειώσω, λογικά σου λείπουν βασικές γνώσεις ηλεκτρολογίας. Θα σου πρότεινα να φέρεις ηλεκτρολόγο να στο φτιάξει, γιατί η ελλειπής γνώση στο ρεύμα σκοτώνει!

----------


## Rataplan

Σ',ευχαριστώ πολύ για την απάντηση ,και φυσικά θα φέρω ηλεκτρολόγο (τρελός είμαι ) αλλά έτσι ήθελα να πάρω μια γνώμη εάν υπάρχει η δυνατότητα να γινει.
Να είσαι καλα

----------


## Κυριακίδης

ρελέ προτεραιότητας φορτίου?
https://electr.gr/rele-proteraiotitas-aporipsis-fortiou

----------

Rataplan (25-10-19)

----------


## gianndats

> ρελέ προτεραιότητας φορτίου?
> https://electr.gr/rele-proteraiotitas-aporipsis-fortiou


Αν ο φίλος μας παραμείνει πιστός στο λόγο του ότι "Δεν θα δουλεύουν και τα δύο μαζί ταυτόχρονα¨τότε περιττεύει

----------

